# Who is the national distributor of dell?



## saqib_khan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

By referring this, i mean to say who is the distributor like rashi, neoteric,etc of dell?

I googled but can't find?

If u know also say me abt the foll company's distributor:

Palit,POV, Sparkle,etc


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2008)

There are no Official distributors for Dell. It deals directly with the customers. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 11, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> There are no Official distributors for Dell. It deals directly with the customers. Correct me if I am wrong.



So, how does shopkeepers sell dell products??

In my place everyone is selling dell lcd's, but from who they buy??

There must be some distributor, IMO.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 11, 2008)

Dell does directly deal with customers but since the Indian market is not much accustomed to this online buying and moreover people buying stuff like Laptops would like to have its touch and feel before striking a deal. To attract maximum eyeballs Dell people have started selling their stuff through electronics showrooms and resellers.


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2008)

Dell has got its own DTH distribution network

AFAIK Croma is the official _retailer_ in India

Dell available outside these 2 are grey market products, obtained thru spurious means


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 11, 2008)

^^What does dth means?


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2008)

dth = direct to home [dell delivers at ur doorstep]


----------



## raksrules (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont think that stores apart from croma have illegal or grey dell products. Dell laptops are being sold in big stores like hypercity & vijay sales in mumbai and many big electronics showrooms in Pune. They splash advertisements in newspapers every week. These are definitely not spurious.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 12, 2008)

there is  only one distributor in bangalore. ( i dont remember their name)
its near s.p road.
yesterday my friend purchased inspiron 1525.

the models which are at display at croma are supplied by these people only.if you are buying any dell model anywhere in bangalore (offline),these people are root suppliers.your retailer has to contact them.
even if you book at croma ,croma gets it thru THEM.
i am dead sure about this .

they have to place an order of 2-3 crores per month i beileve.

you cant see the model there.only after you confirm you are buying it he will break the seal.the place doesnt look like a retail store it looks like a store room.

advantage is you need not wait for your model.
disadvantage is you can't get customised lappy
and he charges 2-3k more than what is quoted from dell.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 12, 2008)

Dell is a Direct Selling Company right from its beginning. It has no official distributors as of now. I've thoroughly checked Dell India's site. There is a official store that displays these products and then you can customize and place your order online from there. Its name is Croma Store and its at 2 locations, First at Malad Mumbai, and Second at Eva Mall, Bangalore. Apart from that there are no official distributors IMK.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 12, 2008)

I just visited hypercity in malad. They have dell inspiron 1525 with 4 different configurations. They also have one with only DOS which is like 3-4 k cheaper than the vista machine with rest of the things remaining same. They also have 1525 with 4GB RAM. The best part is most of these are available for immediate delivery. The DOS version is preferable if you are not interested in the crappy vista.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 12, 2008)

In Mumbai, afaik, dell has its products at Vijay Sales (all stores and showrooms) and Croma too..


----------



## alok4best (Sep 12, 2008)

you can find Dell products at many places...but they are not authorized by Dell itself..
Dell itself only deals with End Users..apart from this Dell has made arrangements with Chroma to retail their products in market...Rest all stores are kind of third parties...say if u want a Dell Product, and I m a third party ,I will get it from dell and give it to you...or else I will have some Dell products already with me and when u come to my shop, I give it to you instantly.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 13, 2008)

alok4best said:


> you can find Dell products at many places...but they are not authorized by Dell itself..
> Dell itself only deals with End Users..apart from this Dell has made arrangements with Chroma to retail their products in market...Rest all stores are kind of third parties...say if u want a Dell Product, and I m a third party ,I will get it from dell and give it to you...or else I will have some Dell products already with me and when u come to my shop, I give it to you instantly.



+1


----------

